# Which MTB to go for?



## Thulsa Doom (1 Aug 2008)

Hi
I'm new to these waters, and am looking for advice on a few bikes I've looked at.

I'm a bit of abeginner to mountain-biking, but have done a few technical challenging trails locally on my current bike which has no suspension.
It's slowly killing me!

I've looked at Massi Trax, Claud Butler Cape Wrath (2008) and probably a few others that I can't remember.

My budget is £600 max.
The Massi I can get 2nd hand for $425, the CB for £450 new.

As I'm fairly new and don't know enough about specifications etc, I'm wondering if someone can tell me if both these are totally crap, or if one is far better than the other.


----------



## Mr Pig (1 Aug 2008)

Hi there and welcome :0)

I've just spent months looking at bikes in this price point and I ended up buying a Genesis Altitude 00, list price £570 but I paid £540 and got a £20 pair of pedals thrown in.

It's a very comfortable bike you'll be able to ride all day without ending up walking like a disabled gorilla! Good choice of components too and slick styling. There are lots of good bikes at the price though so it's all down to personal taste, make sure you try before you buy.

With the end of a wet summer coming up I think you'll get a good deal so whatever you buy ask for money off.


----------



## trio25 (1 Aug 2008)

Fit is the important thing, at that price point I'd recomend a specialized rockhopper. I'm afraid I've not come across the bikes you are looking at.


----------



## Thulsa Doom (1 Aug 2008)

The Massi is a 20", so being 6"1 fits well.

Most of the stuff on it is Shimano Deore. The CB not all is Shimano.

The seller will throw in a free fork service (RST Gila forks, apparently not fantastic with std grease).

I'm swinging towards the Massi atm.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Aug 2008)

I have to say that is a pretty odd selection to chose from - are you basically just chosing between two bikes in a shop? In which case just go for the one that rides best. Or are you starting from basics? In which case, there are many, many, many options... and we will have to start asking you questions about what kind of riding you want to do etc. etc.


----------



## Thulsa Doom (1 Aug 2008)

I'm weighing price/what's available locally for me in the way of new/2nd hand.

I can get good deals of 2nd hand bikes locally, and then am able to go back to them if it goes faulty etc.

TBH I would likely not notice much difference between the ones I have mentioned, but they will be light years ahead of my current bone shaker.


----------



## RedBike (1 Aug 2008)

Never seen a good RST fork!
Stick with Rockshox or Marzocchi

There's nothing wrong with Deore parts. A little heavy but they work well and they're well made. 


My vote would be the Merlin Malt. 
http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/?fn=product&productId=1059&categoryId=100

Full Deore groupset. Cracking set of handbuilt wheels, great frame.


----------



## Mr Pig (1 Aug 2008)

Thulsa Doom said:


> TBH I would likely not notice much difference between the ones I have mentioned



Yes you would. That's why you 'really' want to try the bikes first. I tried a Rockhopper, I think Specialized make nice bikes, but it wasn't for me. The Altitude is far more comfortable.

Take your time. You'll probably be riding this bike for many years so don't rush into buying something because it's handy. Getting the right bike is far more important.


----------



## Thulsa Doom (1 Aug 2008)

RedBike said:


> Never seen a good RST fork!
> Stick with Rockshox or Marzocchi
> ..



Will be checking a Commencal Combi-R today which has Marzocchi.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Aug 2008)

Ah, in that case, don't go for either of what you were thinking. Start by thinking what you want to do, then take a more comprehensive look around. Now is a good time to buy because many places are selling off last year's (2008) models in preparation for the 2009 ones coming in... and yes, you should also take a good look at Merlin who are excellent value. Certainly ride some (and take note of the measurements and angles of the ones that suit you - so you know what you are looking at online).


----------



## Mr Pig (1 Aug 2008)

I've heard that next years bikes will be going up in price quite a bit, or dropping in spec, or both! Sounds about right :0(


----------



## Thulsa Doom (5 Aug 2008)

Tried a Claud Butler Olympus D2, which fealt really good, similar to the D27.
Tried a Commencal Combi-R and didn't like as much as CB.

Have went for a CB Olympus D2, same price as D27 but higher spec so I'm happy now.

Thanks for advice.


----------



## Mr Pig (5 Aug 2008)

Great, I hope you enjoy your new bike :0)


----------

